# Cleaning up a ram



## Mateo (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi,

We are brand new to sheep and just got a ram and a few lambs.  The ram is ~2 years old.  We've had him for 3 weeks now and he had some gross poops last week.  We aren't sure if it was just a change in feed that did it or what but it seems to have worked itself out.  However, his wool around his rear is pretty gross.  How do I clean it up?  I'm worried about him getting fly strike or an infection of some kind.  He does let us handle him so we should be able to get in there and do whatever we need to.

Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2019)

Shear it off.


----------



## Mateo (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you!  I have about 100 other (probably dumb) sheep questions to ask but I'll open a new thread for that.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 26, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from Tn! So glad you joined us. Look around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!
PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes. Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site


----------



## secuono (Apr 26, 2019)

Shear or hose it.


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 27, 2019)

Yep, hold him and use a hose and a cloth.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 27, 2019)

Personally I get the hand shears and cut off all the 'dags' and then the hose if he still has loose bowels.

Make sure that he is up to date with his wormer(s) and avoid foods with too many sugars (usually  in the form of molasses in sheep food).

There are spray on products to reduce fly strike, but better to find the cause of his loose bowels, treat it and clean him up.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 27, 2019)

Mateo said:


> Thank you!  I have about 100 other (probably dumb) sheep questions to ask but I'll open a new thread for that.


There are no dumb questions. If you don't know, that that answer is very important to you. We are all still learning, so ask all you want.


----------



## Mateo (May 1, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Personally I get the hand shears and cut off all the 'dags' and then the hose if he still has loose bowels.
> 
> Make sure that he is up to date with his wormer(s) and avoid foods with too many sugars (usually  in the form of molasses in sheep food).
> 
> There are spray on products to reduce fly strike, but better to find the cause of his loose bowels, treat it and clean him up.


Thanks!  I'm guessing it's the food im feeding him. I'll try cutting back on the sweet feed and see if that helps at all.


----------

